# I finally did it. My first melt and pour.



## Jonesgirl (Apr 7, 2013)

After much procrasinating  i have made my first melt and pour. cant wait till its set and i can cut it.
I used a olive melt and pour block, madder root powder to colour, black raspberry and vanilla fragrance (yum) and poppy seeds.
I am soooo totally buzzed right now. Hope it works.


ps. hubby finally made me some molds so there was nothing to stop me.


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations!  I hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations, Jonesgirl! It's a lovely fragrance and double congrats on using a natural colorant!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 7, 2013)

That's great! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jeremmy (Apr 7, 2013)

Yay! I loooove that scent!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 7, 2013)

Woo hoo good for you! Love your enthusiasm too!


----------



## Jonesgirl (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## mandola (Apr 9, 2013)

looks lovely!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

this is just the beginning of your buzz...you just wait :mrgreen:


----------



## Mona719 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good job on your 1st  They look pretty


----------



## Crombie (Apr 9, 2013)

A soap addict in the making!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 9, 2013)

It is very pretty, nice color too.


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice color!  Well done!


----------

